# Help! P0299 code



## Astrong91 (12 mo ago)

Hey guys. Got the infamous P0299 code on my 16 cruze just under 120,000 miles replaced the waste gate after the car but going over 25mph and no power. Well a we’ll later the infamous P0299 flashed again however the car isn’t acting any different went and has the code cleared and so far nothing. Local mechanic thinks by it may be BBC a BBC sensor? Any advice would be appreciated! Took it to the dealership today and it showed. U0100 code but not the P0299


----------

